# protein skimmer



## sept211982 (Mar 17, 2010)

hi, i used a protein skimmer on my tank but i just used a non-aquarium pump. so the bubbles are very limited. i was wondering, if i placed a air source on the hose after the pump going to the skimmer, would it do the trick? would it create a _needle wheel impeller_ like? or i need to put the air source before the impeller of my pump? could somebody help me out on this. thank you very much.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

How come u dont want a pump made for aquariums?
o and r u running a protein skimmer on a freshwater tank? then it won't work. Protein skimmers don't do anything in a FW tank at all!


----------

